# The Tuesday Joe Diebold report



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr Joe Diebold reports
Guys, unfortunately I was not able to make the Florida Fisherman ll Tuesday trip. Every one of these overnight trips has the potential for outstanding catches. For those who have never fished 100 miles offshore you have no idea what you are missing. We see so few way offshore reports. It's a real honor to be able to share with fellow sportsmen/women what fishing these far-off waters are really like. Thanks to Mr. Joe Diebold, and Captain Bryon Holland for sharing the 39 hour Tuesday trip with all of us. Guys, the report and great pictures are really appreciated.
Sit back, relax, and enjoy with me last Tuesday's adventure:
First up...the 'donkey' of the sea, the mighty amber jack. 60 were caught. Leading the field, Mr, Joe Diebold himself:

Will, that's a big boy:

Talk about proud! Who wouldn't be?

Three huge kings were caught, 1 trolling, and 2 with flat lines. Wish we had more people fishing for kings; they are all over the place:

The gags & red grouper were a little off, 
only 6 of each were reported. They were seen on the fish finder, but were not too hungry. No problem! The very tasty scamp grouper were very hungry; 30, in the 6-10 pound range, were caught.
In addition to the 150 mangrove snapper, 40 yellow tail snapper helped fill the boxes.
Guys, we are having a real problem out there, huge goliath grouper, sharks, and who knows what, are tearing us apart on virtually every trip. On the Tuesday trip 3 outfits were completely spooled. Here is a good reason why:



Big vermilion snapper & porgies helped to fill the boxes.
Back at the dock a very proud angler shows off his grouper. Nice catch sir:

Guys & Gals, I want to take this opportunity to once again thank Mr. Diebold, Captain Holland, and Mr. Dylan Hubbard, for sharing this adventure with us. Without their dedication to our great sport, there would be no report.

I am leaving Friday, 8/14, for another 39 hour trip. Hopefully I will have many on the water photos, and an action packed video, to share with fellow sportsmen/women.
I am often told that my reports make many feel like they were on the boat with me. That makes the many hours invested in every report time well spent. Thank you for allowing me, us, to be part of your lives. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Harbison for your report...always enjoy reading what's going on down that way. We too are having a big shark problem up here in the panhandle. Lost about 10 fish today to sharks and at one point had 3 of them circling the boat. I've never seen them as bad as they were today. Hate to see a grouper head come up from a 20lb fish. The restrictions need to go on them...something has got to give.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. Agreed 100% on the sharks. They, as goliath grouper, are out of control. Nice to compare notes with Northern Florida.
Best from Central Florida. Bob H.


----------

